
Tesla Replacement battery modules for model 3 between 5-7k - aerophilic
https://electrek.co/2019/04/13/tesla-model-3-longevity-claims-elon-musk
======
aerophilic
If the 5-7k is current cost, explains why they are having difficulty reaching
35k price point...

